# Metformin and IVF



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi ladies,

In my follow up consultation following 1 fresh and 2 frozen failed cycles my consultant suggested taking Metformin during stimulation for my next fresh cycle. 

I have lean PCOS (BMI 21) - has anyone else in a similar situation had any success with Metformin during an IVF cycle? If you did, when did you start?

I'm not actually cycling with the same hospital again, and I'm having a couple of month off to chose a new clinic,  so I wondered if it's worth going to my GP and getting a prescription? I'm sure I've read somewhere that it's better to be on Metformin for a couple of months before IVF rather than just during stimming?

Thanks

x


----------



## Fertilityhawk (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi there

I'm sorry I don't know the answer to your question but I'd be interested to hear what kind of responses you get.  I'm due to start my third IVF cycle in Sept.  I've been advised to start metformin too. I've been diagnosed with PCOS not because of any symptoms I have but how I've responded to IVF.

Good luck in choosing a new clinic


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Steph,

Thanks for your reply. 

Out of interest did you doctor recommend how long you should take metformin for before your next IVF cycle? Mine said 1-2 weeks before I start stimming.

x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I have polycycstic ovaries and I take 2 metformin tablets a day every day. I have carried on taking them during my first IVF which we've just finished. I did short protocol 150iu Gonal F and we have 1 good quality blast in the freezer. 

xx


----------



## Kim83 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm taking metformin twice a day have been for 2months and will increase to 3 tablets a day one month before next cycle. Mine is for mild insulin resistance diabetes it will help with egg quality.


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Good luck with your next cycle Kim. I hope the Metformin makes a difference.

I went to the doctor and they have prescribed me 500mg twice a day - I'm intrigued to see if it makes a difference to my cycle (which is manic all over the place), and also my egg quality. I'm hoping to do my next cycle some time in August.

x


----------



## Kim83 (Mar 10, 2016)

thanks franny80 I hope so too I've also had to change diet with these tablets n they also suppress your appetite I've lost some weight on them which is an added bonus. Good luck with your cycle too!! I also have to keep taking mine till 10wks pregnant.


----------

